

Only So Many Ways to Do Something Right - samb
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/575-but-theres-only-so-many-ways-to-do-something-right

======
Goladus
I sort of disagree with the example of wristwatches. A wristwatch is not a
blank canvas, it's a highly restrictive environment creatively. People look at
those constraints, look at the bigger picture (that a watch is also a clothing
accessory) and then stretch the limits.

Most people don't start with a blank canvas and come up with great ideas, the
great ideas more often come when there is a need to figure out how to make the
most of a limitation.

